

Anonymous hosting? - suomynona

Is it possible to entirely host a website so that it cannot be connected to me?<p>I find myself checking the top 100 lists on The Pirate Bay for movies and tv shows daily to see if anything new is there and cross-referencing against IMDB to see if they are worth watching, meaning is the IMDB score &#62; 7. Pirate Bay top listing is not in chronological order, but rather bounces up and down. In other words, the current TPB top list is more like Reddit, while for checking out new torrents it would be better for it to be more like Digg where things get promoted to the top rather than move up and down. That way you know what you already got and what you decided not to watch.<p>I don't intend to filter torrents out outright, but rather just show the score. For other categories some other score might be more meaningful, for example for games it would be the Metascore. I thought I'd share this list on a website because it would probably be useful for more people, and I could crowdsource out the score checking part.<p>I wouldn't even be linking to torrents, but rather linking to a site that links to torrents, but I still believe this would get me into trouble.
======
trotsky
I picked a webhost in .my for a sensitive project a few years ago. There were
many choices in a number of locales where the hosting company made it clear
they were allowing you register a domain and pay for hosting anonymously. All
they required was a single email contact point (free webmail was fine) and
payment which ranged from the traditional to the pseudo-anonymous digital cash
systems to mailing an international money order.

Note that these hosts still had TOS's that you could violate and have your
service cancelled (though mostly they were extremely liberal and only reacted
to complaints), and it preclude a government forced takedown. At the time, at
least, malaysia didn't seem to care what you were hosting as long as a) you
didn't use the .my tld, b) you weren't .my citizen and c) you didn't discuss
.my politics.

------
mike-cardwell
You can host websites anonymously inside the Tor network using "hidden
services". I believe there are also several gateway websites which allow
people on the "normal" Internet to access hidden services.

------
iuguy
What might work better is linking to a google search for those torrents. In
this instance you're linking to google, not to sites that are associated with
torrents.

